# XJR - S&P/ASX 200 Resources



## greggles (18 August 2021)

Resource stocks getting knocked down this week. Most base metals are down as demand slows, especially iron ore.

Precious metals, on the other hand, are all up.

I feel we could be heading into a period of market turbulence with the Delta variant wreaking havoc and shaking confidence. Might be good for gold and other precious metals but base metals are likely to continue to trend down in the short term.


----------

